
Show HN: Copy code from Stackoverflow and other similar sites - johnhenderson
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/copy-code/ophfcfplhjmiakmfeemkpaoofhjlmkof
======
some_account
Hmm. Your ctrl-c is broken?

